# Homemade paper bedding?



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

So I've been looking into starting to make my own paper bedding for my rats cage. Mostly due to cost. Because of the size of the cage, I tend to go through at least 2/3 bag of Carefresh each time I clean the cage. And one bag at petsmart costs me about $25.00 USD at Petsmart. And even on other websites it is still about $18.00 USD. So I'm buying 3 bags a month $54 - $75 a month on bedding.

Here's my question, after having watched different guides, most say to rip up the paper into small bits then soak them, could I just run the paper through the shredder first for the same result?

Also does anyone else make their bedding and have a specific "recipe" that they use?


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Yeah, the price of bedding is what robbed me into using liners instead. If you can potty train your rats it'll save you a fortune with a large cage... but it's not everyone's cup of tea. I don't know the bag size you usually buy, but aspen is super cheap, especially if you buy it from the supply store in big bags. 

This also might be affordable? 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...bF4sOtzLOTeKU42ed41OBPJy-QOvMtVMCEaAroB8P8HAQ

Besides all that, I don't think there's a problem as long as there's nothing toxic on the paper you use. At worst you might have suboptimal odor control with plain shredded paper, but you won't know unless you try it!


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

I've read and watched a few tutorials on making your own paper bedding and it looks incredibly time consuming for a very small amount of substrate. I think what you end up with is a bunch of small, hard little paper balls. I have no idea if it would even be possible to go about making a fluffier bedding like Carefresh. I also think it's a project that would take up a large amount of workspace and would be more difficult during the winter months.

That being said, it might be a fun project to try out.

There are other more affordable options for a loose substrate bedding than Carefresh. Coffeebean already mentioned aspen shavings. Aspen is good for odors and can be found for a much better price than Carefresh. Wood shavings can be a little dusty (some brands moreso, I've read). Aspen shavings are also more easily kicked out of the cage and can be a pain because they can stick to carpet and socks. I've got fairly high walls around the base of my cage and I haven't had too much issue with this. I've been quite pleased with aspen. You can find it at pet stores like PetSmart and Petco, online sources like Drs. Foster & Smith, and I understand that Tractor Supply Co sells it at a good price.

There are also paper pellet and crushed paper pellet litters and beddings. PetSmart carries Exquisicat "crumbled" paper cat litter. It's basically the pellet litter slightly ground up. This type of product is also available in the small pet sections as well but the cat litter might be a little cheaper. 

Petco also sells their own "So Phresh" brand of Carefresh that might be cheaper, too.


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

Coffeebean and CorbinDallasMyMan, my cat likes eating wood shavings (and hay that I gave my rats as nesting material) so I've had to remove any type of wood shavings from the house (weirdest cat ever)

Coffeebean, I have tried the liners before, but my rats kept tearing them up

CorbinDallasMyMan, the tutorials I read through has the person pulling apart the hard paper balls after they're completely dry to make them fluffier. I've decided to do a test run with a bunch of paper I had already shredded. I'll keep updated how that turns out


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Basiltheplant said:


> the tutorials I read through has the person pulling apart the hard paper balls after they're completely dry to make them fluffier. I've decided to do a test run with a bunch of paper I had already shredded. I'll keep updated how that turns out


Oh, cool! I look forward to hearing how the process went for you =)


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Seems awfully time consuming. There must be a place you can buy paper bedding in bulk.


----------



## HobieFinchArthur (Jun 18, 2016)

I shred paper for bedding/nesting material, however have never used it for specifically as substrate. On the one hand, this is free (courtesy of my sister 'donating' 4 years of her school work) and the rats love the paper as it's great for carrying around and making nests, but on the other it can get pretty dusty and it takes a LOT of paper to make a small amount of bedding, so prepare to be sat shredding for a long while each time you clean. Maybe try places that sell bedding for horses? Some will sell cardboard based products that you can buy in bulk - great because it lasts ages. Currently I buy finacard (not sure you can get this outside of the UK) and pay £8 for a huge bale that lasts for months


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

Fu-Inle said:


> Seems awfully time consuming. There must be a place you can buy paper bedding in bulk.


It is time consuming, but i have a paper shredder so that takes car of the first part. And I am planning on making a lot and storing it in a large container until it's needed


----------

